
Dalai Lama on the Art of Happiness - mwidell
https://micaelwidell.com/dalai-lama-on-the-art-of-happiness/
======
coldtea
> _The book isn 't actually written by Dalai Lama himself though. The book's
> narrative consists of the author Dr. Howard Cutler retelling interviews with
> his holiness, coupled with Cutler's own thoughts surrounding these
> interviews. I would describe this book as bland and vague. A bonanza in
> platitudes._

Of course. At least traditional religions, aside from the initial pile of lore
and folklore, have had tons of great thinkers contribute to their overall
philosophy and ethics, e.g. from St. Augustine, Kierkegaard and Pascal all the
way to people like Chesterton for Christianity.

Buddhism of course has had its share of great thinkers too.

This particular case though is the equivalent of a royal lineage, only with
more metaphysics involved ("reincarnation" etc.). Hardly the place to get
great insight about life. But a good life hack would be: "Get subsidized by a
superpower as a pawn related to their foreign policy interests against China".

